# Sig Michal Beaman - 37 Sig Regt St John



## 211RadOp (30 Jan 2020)

Sig Beaman went missing in Kingston early Saturday morning.  His remains were recovered in the Cataraqui River last night.  He was a student at CFSCE at the time of his death.



> *Police recover missing private's body from Cataraqui River*
> 
> Steph Crosier
> 
> ...




https://www.thewhig.com/news/local-news/police-recover-body-from-cataraqui-river


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jan 2020)

For those interested, there will be an impromptu memorial service at Thompson Drill Hall today:

	Assembly Timing is 1415 hours
	Ceremony Commences at 1430 hours
	Dress is Dress-of-the-Day (DOTD)
	Sequence of Events:
                o	Biography of Signaller Michal Beaman
                o	Commandant’s Address
                o	Chaplain’s Address
                o	Gathered are offered to speak
                o	Family in invited to speak
                o	Dismissal


----------

